# Crown & Canvas



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ordered 5 bags from these forum sponsors. I always think it is good etiquette to support those who support us. Royal Mail were very slow with delivery so the beans arrived today, 7 days past roasted date.....that means I can open a bag straight away to make a Moka pot....if anyone has any thoughts on this roaster by all means chip in on here


----------



## Arabidopsis (Mar 28, 2020)

Only great things to say about him! He has gone out of his way to provide me with excellent coffee on time during the holidays and they are delicious. They might not be for people who like ultra light Scandinavian style roasts but I greatly enjoy the perhaps slightly more developed style of roasting (without being over roasty). Of course, roast levels are a bit subjective so take what I say with a grain of salt. 
Great coffees, affordable pricing, excellent customer service.... you cannot ask for more honestly! Black Cat coffee and Crown&Canvas are definitely become the bread & butter of my coffee drinking with the occasional deviation here and there.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I opened this one this afternoon, putting 14 gm into a small Moka pot. Definitely got the plum but I would hope the other notes develop over the next few days. The roast level was medium and very even......tomorrow morning with breakfast will be an americano and then mid morning a cuppa.....will report back


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

David my friend, there's always been a lot of love for C&C around here since they became sponsors. Jake's service is second to none, the coffee is excellent and very competitively priced. Value wise it doesn't really get any better. I'd recommend anyone that hasn't already given them a try to have them right towards the top of their list.


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

Echo all the sentiments above, we have been delighted with all the coffee we have bought from C&C. Customer service is great too.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Got a few bits to get through but these guys will be my next go to once I'm looking to order more


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

ooglewoogle said:


> Echo all the sentiments above, we have been delighted with all the coffee we have bought from C&C. Customer service is great too.


 Same here. Made a couple of orders and was happy both times. First Light (espresso blend) will be a go-to for the foreseeable.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Let's hope @Crownandcanvasis reading all these great comments. I saw he had the Mustefa Abakeno beans, I also have some and must roast some up over the next few weeks.


----------



## Crownandcanvas (Sep 16, 2020)

Awh shucks you guys! - I actually didnt see any of these so thankyou to @DavecUK for giving me the heads up!

@dfk41 Thankyou for making the post and the kind words, I'm glad you're enjoying them so far and look forward to any more feedback you have, as a newer roaster any feedback is good feedback!

@Arabidopsis @Rapid @ooglewoogle & @AliG Thanks again for the reassuring support, in these uncertain times its nice to know that I'm doing something right as we grow and learn!

I've got some exciting new coffees landing on the cupping table tomorrow morning which Im really looking forward to kicking off possibly february. (Theres a particularly sparkling filter in there for you @Rapid  ) so Hopefully I'll be able to offer more in the coming months! Thanks again all!

PS - Couriers and shippers are the bain of my life at the moment, Royal Mail are causing me nightmares, and couriers are loosing/destroying things left right and center!

Im just glad I'm not doing much at all into Europe, I had a customer in Germany that wanted 10KG delivered via UPS and the cheapest economy service UPS would offer was £180 for a 5-10 day service, absolute madness!


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Let's hope @Crownandcanvasis reading all these great comments. I saw he had the Mustefa Abakeno beans, I also have some and must roast some up over the next few weeks.


 I purposely didn't tag him because it must seem like I kiss his ass waaaay too often 😂

Looking forward to hearing more about the filter Jake! Feb would be great. I've got a kilo and a half from Django to work through which will take me into late Feb - then I hope to put another C&C order in. It's a real shame that mystery one appears to have gone (but not surprising) - I think it was Colombian? That one was particularly lush! 😍


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Rapid It's a tough job running a successful roasting business and sometimes having a massive ass kissing can make all the effort worth it. I thought he may not be aware of just how much people are enjoying his coffee.

Whenever one of my roast sharer's expresses a liking for my coffee... it's a good feeling.


----------



## LukeC (Jan 9, 2021)

I got an email today saying that my first C&C order had shipped, after reading such good reviews here. Now I'm even more excited for it to arrive!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Absolutely loved the last order and very, very good value. Honduras was great for filter, hammered through it.

I keep eyeing up the Peru, and the Ethiopia sounds great... Soon!


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> @Rapid It's a tough job running a successful roasting business and sometimes having a massive ass kissing can make all the effort worth it. I thought he may not be aware of just how much people are enjoying his coffee.
> 
> Whenever one of my roast sharer's expresses a liking for my coffee... it's a good feeling.


 In that case mate....I'll continue to pukka up! 😘😘


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on this (and thanks for the generous discount c&c!), looks like a couple of good 'comfort' options for my fairly conservative tastes so that's bookmarked for the next batch order. I'd managed to completely miss the forum sponsor bit - i think it's using tapatalk on my phone, banners etc not so obvious.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Grahamg said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this (and thanks for the generous discount c&c!), looks like a couple of good 'comfort' options for my fairly conservative tastes so that's bookmarked for the next batch order. I'd managed to completely miss the forum sponsor bit - i think it's using tapatalk on my phone, banners etc not so obvious.


 Check out the (relatively) new section buddy:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/100-discounts-special-offers-from-our-advertisers/


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Just finishing my last kilo from my order from before the holidays, so getting ready to reorder and just to mirror all the good things everyone has posted before me, will definitely be my go to roaster unless I want to try a new bean from elsewhere


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been buying beans from C&C for about a year, customer service is fantastic, I had some issues with some beans last year and Jake was replying to my emails late one Saturday evening, try getting that kind of service from most other businesses.

The coffee is excellent too as is the price and the delivery costs which are included in the price of the beans depending on how many bags you order.

Big thumbs up from me.

Thanks Jake.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Just placed my first order with C&C for 4 different 250gm bags. Looking forward to trying these after all the positive comments.


----------



## ArkellvsPressdram (Jun 21, 2020)

Been a happy customer for a handful of orders and I'll be back for more, in particular C&Cs Red de Mujeres is delicious and moreish, muted acidity with some nice sweet notes coming through. I love roasters who make me think I've got some espresso making skills.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I've ordered their decaf and their Brazil. Decaf has a raspberry tasting note, and Brazil is plum. Sounds interesting! Be a few weeks before I'm drinking them...


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

@Crownandcanvas I'll probably be putting an order in end of next week. Really keen to get some of that Guatemala, but sounds like you're running low! You likely to have it in stock for a bit longer?


----------



## Crownandcanvas (Sep 16, 2020)

jaffro said:


> @Crownandcanvas I'll probably be putting an order in end of next week. Really keen to get some of that Guatemala, but sounds like you're running low! You likely to have it in stock for a bit longer?


 Id expect the Guatemala to last till the end of the month! If we do get down to the last 5KG before then though Ill ping you a DM just so you dont miss out!


----------



## BenTenor (Dec 31, 2020)

Opened the Guatemalan the other day and it's an absolute beauty imo. Very quickly managed to get somewhere near the tasting notes (which is a miracle for myself) works well as both espresso and made a superb flatwhite this morning. @Crownandcanvaslooking forward to getting another order in in a few weeks,hoping you'll have some of the Ethiopian left then


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I have now had both the sparkling decaf and the Brazil SO.

The decaf is lovely, quite a fruit forward one, with that raspberry acidity. Needs a pretty fine grind - most espresso I make is somewhere between 1.8 and 1.9 on the feld 47, this needs 1.4. On applying pressure, water quickly fills the puck and I give it a long (10 second) preinfusion before I push the levers down for pressure. Very nice, interesting decaf though!

The Brazil is very good. I like Brazil coffees in general - they are always easy to work with, sweet, chocolate, low-balanced acidity and generally delicious. This one is a real peach, though - 17.5 in, preinfuse for 5 seconds, 35g out for a really sweet, chocolatey shot with the claimed plum-like fruitiness. Absolutely delicious as an espresso, but also makes a lovely Americano with a little unsweetened oat milk.


----------



## MasterMark (Mar 11, 2021)

Another shout out to Jake and his team @Crownandcanvas. For 2 reasons!

First, on a recommendation from another forum member I tried their House and First Light espresso blends. Both delicious, and excellent value! And a bonus for a beginner like me that they are also relatively forgiving when dialling in/extracting.

Second, for Jake's patience in having to deal with an absolute moron - me. I somehow clicked on the wrong address when using the auto-fill, so my beans were delivered to the wrong street. Despite Jake sending me an email to check my address (clearly attention to detail not my strong point). So I reordered, and despite me having been the numpty, they threw in an extra pack of house blend beans. Top customer service! Needless to say the original beans eventually found their way to me, so I might take a bath in the extra coffee I have.


----------

